# Di-ammonium Phosphate Use



## malisk (Jan 10, 2013)

Is this supposed to be used in only special situations, or can any wine must benefit from it? If so, when is the proper time to add it? Thanks a lot.


----------



## TonyP (Jan 10, 2013)

malisk said:


> Is this supposed to be used in only special situations, or can any wine must benefit from it? If so, when is the proper time to add it? Thanks a lot.



Welcome. "DAP" is a yeast nutrient used to help sluggish yeast and stuck fermentation. It can also improve vitality of healthy yeasts. Thus, it would only be used during fermentation.

Personally, I don't like adding stuff to wine unless necessary and don't use nutrients without a need, i.e., just to finish fermentation a day or two sooner.

Finally, my comments only apply to grape wines (all I make). Non-grape wines (meads, in particular) often benefit from adding DAP before the yeast is pitched due to Nitrogen need, but others can comment on that better than me.


----------



## robie (Jan 10, 2013)

As far as I know, all wine kits come with such additional nutrients already in the must. Certain yeast strains (some of the very best ones) require more nutrients than others. 

It would be a big mistake to try to ferment with such a yeast strain and not utilize added nutrients. You might get lucky and get through it, but you also likely will end up with a stuck fermentation and H2S (rotten egg smell).

So, if you are making a kit wine and you are utilizing the kit-supplied yeast packet, you don't have to be concerned about buy and supplying added nutrients. However, if your kit does require added nutrients, it and instructions will be supplied with the kit.

For kit wines, some of us never utilize the yeast supplied with the kit. In this case, if the utilized yeast requires a heavy amount of nutrients, extra nutrients should be added without consideration of what nutrients may already be provided in the must. 

Added nutrients, if added in the proper amount and at the proper time, will not adversely affect the taste of your finished wine. However, a stuck fermentation many times WILL affect the flavor.

A healthy fermentation requires healthy yeast.


----------

